# Two of my bikes.



## Jimendel (Dec 23, 2019)

About a '73 Tokyo made Bridgestone. Was really rough, but I liked it. Not original- I replaced a bunch of steel parts with aluminum, but the fenders were OE. 





Always liked the look of English 3-speeds. This is kind of a tribute. It's about an '89 World Sport, found at a swap meet. It was a mint condition garage queen with flat original tires. I put the fenders, saddle and bars on it.


----------



## juvela (Dec 23, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing these two fine projects!    

Do you have any "as found" images of the Bridgestone you can post?

Happy Holidays  
-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2019)

here's my buddy's World Sport custom, using a 2-speed SRAM rear hub


----------



## Jimendel (Dec 23, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing these two fine projects!
> 
> ...




Here's the Bridgestone as found:


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 24, 2019)

Quite the granny gear on the as found Bridgestone, or is the chain off the sprocket?


----------



## Jimendel (Dec 24, 2019)

Eric Amlie said:


> Quite the granny gear on the as found Bridgestone, or is the chain off the sprocket?



I think the original five speed freewheel was about 14-28. I replaced it with a 7 speed.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 24, 2019)

'77 Raleigh GP with 52/42T rings came with a 14-34t 5-sp freewheel.

I never worked out a gear-inch chart, but it didn't take me long to replace it with a 14-26t.

but I think he was asking about your tiny chainring - with front and rear, that's well under 20 gear-inches.

Here's 23 gear-inches, with 26T granny ring and 30t big rear cog


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 25, 2019)

Great cheap rides.  I never got into the mountain bikes.


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 4, 2020)

Jimendel said:


> Here's the Bridgestone as found:
> 
> View attachment 1114030




Really cool touring bike. Looks to be well thought out and very comfortable for long rides. Love the way the front rack follows the shape of the front light.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 5, 2020)

Through the 50s to today, the Japanese are really influenced by the French.
I agree with them to the point my '57 and '74 Raleigh club racers are also built very French.
Here's a current Cycles Grand Bois Type ER (Randonneur) example


----------

